# Assassin's Creed: Kinofilm soll von Exodus-Autoren umgeschrieben werden



## 0sm0 (8. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Kinofilm soll von Exodus-Autoren umgeschrieben werden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Kinofilm soll von Exodus-Autoren umgeschrieben werden


----------



## Kerusame (8. April 2014)

wenn der filme auch so mies wird wie die prince of persia verfilmung können sie es gleich lassen.


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wenn der filme auch so mies wird wie die prince of persia verfilmung können sie es gleich lassen.


 
och, wenn die an einem Bibelfilm schreiben heißt das schonmal, das die es zumindest gewohnt sein mit einer Vorlage mit Plotholes, Logiklöchern und künstlerischen Freiheiten bezüglich zur Geschichte zu arbeiten


----------



## Kaisan (8. April 2014)

Hmm ... ich stehe dem gesamten Projekt ebenso noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis gegenüber. Gab es eigentlich jemals eine Videospielverfilmung, die richtig gut war?


----------



## Enisra (8. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich stehe dem gesamten Projekt ebenso noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis gegenüber. Gab es eigentlich jemals eine Videospielverfilmung, die richtig gut war?


 
Silent Hill


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich stehe dem gesamten Projekt ebenso noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis gegenüber. Gab es eigentlich jemals eine Videospielverfilmung, die richtig gut war?


Pokemon?


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Pokemon?


 
Pokemon ist auf jedenfall ne bessere Werbesendung als He-Man
Ich glaube die meisten die es damals gut fanden, würden heute Kopfschmerzen bekommen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich stehe dem gesamten Projekt ebenso noch mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis gegenüber. Gab es eigentlich jemals eine Videospielverfilmung, die richtig gut war?


 Ich gehöre wohl zu den Wenigen die "Prince of Persia" für sehr gelungen halten... 

Anders als bei AC graust es mich bei dem Gedanken, dass "Mass Effect" ins Kino kommen soll.
Die breite Story kann man unmöglich in einen Leinwandfilm quetschen, dann doch lieber eine Serie.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. April 2014)

@Sauerlandboy79: Mass Effect soll eine ganz andere Story haben und nichts mit der Story im Spiel zutun haben. Grenzt schon fast an utopie die Story umzusetzen. 
Aber ich muss Dir recht geben Prince of Persia war eigentlich ganz ordentlich. im gegensatz zu FarCry. Ich ärgere mich heut noch dafür 2,- Euro bezahlt zu haben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2014)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy79: Mass Effect soll eine ganz andere Story haben und nichts mit der Story im Spiel zutun haben.


 
Also meine letzten Information ist, dass mehr oder weniger die Geschichte des ersten Spiels verfilmt wird.
Ich persönlich stehen dem als großer Mass Effect-Fan eh kritisch gegenüber, was aber auch daran liegt, dass für mich eh nur FemShep in Frage kommt.


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also meine letzten Information ist, dass mehr oder weniger die Geschichte des ersten Spiels verfilmt wird.
> Ich persönlich stehen dem als großer Mass Effect eh kritisch gegenüber, was aber auch daran liegt, dass für mich eh nur FemShep in Frage kommt.


 
Mass Effect ist eh so nen Problem weil man ja 2 Helden hat, die die *gleiche *Figur darstellen
Schade das da die Technik noch nicht so weit vorgeschritten ist, das man sich es aussuchen kann wer der Protagonist ist 
ohne den Film 2 mal zu drehen versteht sich


----------



## McDrake (9. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre wohl zu den Wenigen die "Prince of Persia" für sehr gelungen halten...


Ich fand/find den Film auch ganz gut



> Anders als bei AC graust es mich bei dem Gedanken, dass "Mass Effect" ins Kino kommen soll.
> Die breite Story kann man unmöglich in einen Leinwandfilm quetschen, dann doch lieber eine Serie.


Uff, davon wusste ich ja gar nix.
Wenns nur Teil 1 ist, dann bekommt man das mit einem Film schon hin. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, gabs ja schon einige Levels, die mit der Geschichte nicht viel zu tun hatten, bzw die man schnell erzähl hätte.
Allerdings musste das Budget für so ein Film recht hoch sein. Ausser man macht alle Sets nur mit Green-Screen.
Aber sowas merkt man nem Film, glaub ich an.
Dass beim letzten Star Trek oder Prometheus riesige Sets aufgebaut wurden, merkt, bzw fühlt man doch irgendwie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Uff, davon wusste ich ja gar nix.
> Wenns nur Teil 1 ist, dann bekommt man das mit einem Film schon hin. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, gabs ja schon einige Levels, die mit der Geschichte nicht viel zu tun hatten, bzw die man schnell erzähl hätte.
> Allerdings musste das Budget für so ein Film recht hoch sein. Ausser man macht alle Sets nur mit Green-Screen.
> Aber sowas merkt man nem Film, glaub ich an.
> Dass beim letzten Star Trek oder Prometheus riesige Sets aufgebaut wurden, merkt, bzw fühlt man doch irgendwie.


 Reale Sets bei Kinoproduktionen finde ich auch im heutigen Digitalzeitalter für unverzichtbar. Aufwendige Hintergründe und Außenlocations kann man sicherlich mit etwas CGI frisieren, aber echte Innenräume und das ganze Interrior kommt bei meinem Cineastenauge besser an als komplett gerenderte Umgebungen, die als Trickserei unschwer zu erkennen sind.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also meine letzten Information ist, dass mehr oder weniger die Geschichte des ersten Spiels verfilmt wird.
> Ich persönlich stehen dem als großer Mass Effect-Fan eh kritisch gegenüber, was aber auch daran liegt, dass für mich eh nur FemShep in Frage kommt.


 
Ich habe es so vor längerer Zeit schon gelesen kann natürlich sein das man versucht sich an das Spiel zu halten
Ich bin auch ein riesen Fan der SpieleSerie. Aber man schon sagen das der Aufwand riesig wäre. Die Story ist ja recht komplex. Da wäre eine andere Story sicher einfacher zu schreiben als das Spiel umzusetzen glaube ich. Weiss nicht hatte eigentlich nie FemShep. Aber das ist ja das schöne an Mass Effect man kann es sich aussuchen


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2014)

Hier das zeigt doch wieder warum Romanverfilmungen etc. immer schwer funktionieren. Jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorstellungen und dann muss der Film genau das darstellen was man sich vorstellt, was aber natürlich totaler Nonsens ist. Man muss einfach auf einen guten Film hoffen und wenn der dann gut ist, dann ist es doch egal ob der was weg gelassen hat, oder etwas umgeschrieben wurde damit es im Film besser rüberkommt.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. April 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wenn der filme auch so mies wird wie die prince of persia verfilmung können sie es gleich lassen.


 ich fand gerade den PoP Film ziemlich gut, tja, so verschieden sind Geschmäcker


----------

